
White House Announces Apple Pay Support for Federal Payment Cards - alwillis
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/02/13/white-house-federal-payment-cards-apple-pay/
======
alwillis
In addition to tapping into the $26.4 billion in transactions, people will be
able to use Apple Pay for admission to national parks.

